# Questions on Winterizing your layout



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

For those of you that live in climates where the weather turns cold enough that you can see it on the ground and have to shovel it, what are you doing (if anything) to winterize your layout?

Rich


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually run through the winter. When I lived in Colorado, I would either get out a small plastic (emergency shovel for backpackers, or cross country skiers) and shovel the snow if it was too deep for the rotary. Always use a plastic shovel. A metal shovel will scratch the track and quite possibly damage switch stands and other items close to the track.

Here in Virginia the snow is to wet for the rotary (most of the time), so I just use the shovel.

Colorado












If the snow isn't too deep you can just run through it. 










The cog had a lot of pushing power.










snow running in Virginia.













There can be some problems caused by the snow melting and refreezing on the rails if conditions are right.

Chuck N 


Note added later: When we were in Colorado we lived in Lakewood. While we could have measurable snow as early as September and as late as May, it was not on the ground all winter. If I lived in interior New England or in one of the states along the Canadian border or in Canada it is quite probable I wouldn't be running in the winter!! If you have occasional snow and it isn't on the ground for months there is no reason you can't run if you like being out in the cold like I do.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/7485jerry#p/a/u/0/p6ARA2tj9Qo 
I Don't do anything except plow or like above take a plastic snow shovel and go around if too deep. Had to do that yesterday after 4-7 more inches fell on Sunday nite to Monday morning. The Regal


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

My buildings, people, and autos stay out all year long.









I always bring in my locomotives and most of my rolling stock. 

I don't do anything different for the winter. Some days are nice enough to actually run outside. If there's snow outside, I figure it's a good time to be inside.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Bruce, I leave my buildings and track out all the time. Some of my buildings have been out for over 25 years. The engines and other rolling stock is usually brought in at night. 

If you are going to run in the cold with some snow on the rails, take your train out and let the wheels become cold. Otherwise you will find that snow will melt and freeze to the wheels. An hour or so is usually enough to let the temperature of the wheels adjust. 

Chuck N


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to prepare more for fall and the falling of the leaves than winter. To avoid ruining small detail parts and figures, those are taken up mid October [last Sunday this year]. After all the leaves are down, I suck them up with my Craftsman gas powered blower/vac. 
The layout has a mix of plastic and wooden buildings. The first several years of the layout, I left out all buildings. The wooden ones would only last from 4-7 years. I now take in the wood structures in October. Plastic structures and two or three dyecast cars stay out all year. 
For rolling stock, I usually leave three to five box cars out on a siding most of the year for quick running behind a loco. I run the snowplow car as often as possible during winter. 

Jim Carter


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Man! 

All this talk about snow is making me cold.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in Michigan we get our share of snow & cold weather. Since my railroad is ground level and an operating rr I don't run during the winter. All the rolling stock & bldgs are brought into either the shed or garage. This year for the 1st time I've covered the switches with plastic hoping to reduce the amount of snow & ice they would be subjected to.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Winter does come to the Ottawa Valley ... and unlike most of you who think snow when you think winter I think cold. We get lots of clear and cold weather and plenty of days with highs that don't get to 0F (-17C). What snow we get (and it is a whole lot less than our friends in Upstate NY) stays from mid November till the beginning of April. Needless to say it is not much fun running trains when it is that cold so we make no effort to even try.

Our operating season ended last weekend. All the buildings will be pulled and stored under cover for the winter. All rolling stock is always stored in unheated storage sheds year round. Beyond that, since we are battery powered with all manual switches, we take no other action to prepare for winter other than to oil the choke cable switch throws. In spring we do not attempt to rush the season but let all ice melt naturally before inspecting track, especially switches. We have found remarkably little maintenance is needed although it should be noted that all track is secured to pt 2x6 roadbed preventing its movement.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes I bring in my buildings, but usually leave them out, like seeing the lights out there on dark winter nights. Usually bring in the little things like people/etc and the die casts. Got a couple of buildings I will bring in this winter to add lights to. I run in the winter, even live steam sometimes. We have some days that are not bad. I'm in Nebraska. Really hate it that Shad took off the thing that showed where we were from, makes it easier to reply to questions, if you know where the person lives, general area anyway.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

We shut down the layout.

Everything comes inside for winter storage. The only thing left out are the tracks. However I disconnect the switch tracks and bring those inside. I worry about heavy snow crushing the switch stands. And heavy Elk are an issue for us during the winter too.


Here are some examples of our winter storage:




















Occasionally we'll clear a portion of the line and run a special winter train:


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you mean shut it down!!!! This can be the best time of the year!!























































Charlie Brown's ready this year!!!!!!!!










Just get er done!!!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Rich,
I run some throughout the winter. Certainly not every day. And I leave the buildings out until after Christmas and then usually bring them in so I can work on them over the winter. The snow plow works great as long as we don't get ice. If we get a nice light snow fall sometime this winter you'll have to come down and see the snow plow in action.
Bob in Kalamazoo


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have conditions similar to those described by Doug Matheson--little snow and most of it dry, but cold, very cold. We can usually count on at least one frigid spell where temperatures dip to minus 55 F. All my structures are under some kind of cover. Two model towns are in fully enclosed, but unheated buildings. The other model town is under a canopy that is sufficient to protect it from precipitation. Most all of the rolling stock remains under cover but unheated over the winter. The locomotives which have built-in batteries are brought inside. The track remains untouched until the snow melts, except I have some north-facing areas where snow and ice must be knocked off in the springtime.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice winter shots, everybody ! _Love those rotaries_.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Even tho I live in Georgia here where I live I'm close enough to the mountains that we can get snow. Cool temps also but I also run year round and I do have a snow plow. All operating equipment stays in side till I decide to run a train. And when there is a chance of snow I stick the plow and loco in the tunnel and see what happens. I do pick up the buildings and put them under cover for the winter along with the die-cast vehicles. Yep sure do love those pics with the rotaries. Later RJD


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone out there have a live steam powered rotary? Seems like it would be easy enough to do with an alcohol-fired pot-boiler, marine engine, and spinning blade mounted in/on a boxcar...


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok all,

First, let me state I don't have a lot of sympathy for those that state the temperature occasionaly drops below 55 as we have not seen temperatures above 55 since late September!









Anyway, all chuckles aside, thanks for some of the great pictures. I know now that I do want to find a snow plow to run the train during the winter. (I had another post about putting a snow plow on a Climax).

Fred, where abouts in Michigan are you? I am in Grand Rapids and Bob is in Kalamazoo. (Bob, I would love to take you up on getting together again as we had a lot of fun the last time).

Rich


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Winter is a great time to run trains. Nothing looks nicer then a loco pulling cars through a snow coivered landscape. I live in an area were it is possible to see snow on the ground from late dec through march. Although we very rarley have more then a foot bast it tends to stay for a good part of the winter. I just clear the track and run. It is alot of fun to run during a snow storm. I just keep the plow on and let the train run. Im thinking about getting the trains out now as we are getting snow flurries now and possibly our first accumulating snow later today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely nothing. Except dust it. I'll probably put Christmas lights around that window the day after T-giving and open the blinds so the neighbors can watch the part of the layout closest to the window. 

But then, mine's INside


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Stupid connection hiccuped


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Da, sorry that some folks do not have the extreme temps as you experience. Just mentioning that they may run during the so called winter months even tho they may be in the south. Later RJD


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Actually I'm jealous! To have a hint of snow where you don't have to worry about where you put the stuff would be great! 

Rich


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Rich, we just need to get the snow to cooperate. I'm not ready for it yet. Yes, that was a good time running trains last August. It would be fun to do it again. And if you wanted, sometime I could bring my snow plow up to your place and you could see if it would clear snow on your railroad. With my railroad being raised up some it helps the snow to fall away from the tracks.
Bob in Kalamazoo


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm too lazy to take the structures inside!! I just leave everything out!

I think we're supposed to get snow here too, so I guess I should put the snowplow out. 

Last winter, it seems like I had plowable snow every Wednesday from mid January to mid February. Got a foot one day, so plowing was fun, but why bother running a train you can't see except for on the bridge!?

THis is the BEST kind of snow to run in!









But when it is 12"...


















Believe it or not, I think there is an RS-3 in between the plow and the mallet in the above photo. And the Mallet was shoving both the RS-3 and the plow...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is summer over? Looking at the mid 90's today and going up to near 100 this week! 
I'm looking forward to cooler weather so I can run trains. Last winter we had 1 snow day....in the morning, all had melted/evaporated by noon. Only temps in the 20's keeps me indoors! 
Looks like I'll be building 40' of trestle prety soon! Mountains of sawdust to make! Much easier to do without sweat dripping in my eyes as I run planks through the table saw! 

Seems to be a matter of perspective! lol 

John


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Rich,
I live in Northern Ohio and my track is at ground level. I bring in all my building, primarily so the deer do not step on them. They seem to avoid them when they can see them. The only other thing I do is to cover the switch throws with a plastic plate and lay a stone on top so they don't blow away. It does a good job of keeping the ice out. I'm concerned with the freezing, the ice might break the plastic throw box. So as a precaution I just thought it might be a good idea to keep the winter moisture away. So far, so good. I have had no ice damage. Now if I could only teach the deer not to step on the track, I would be doing great. In 4 years, I have had two bent track sections from them. 

Mark


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Actually so far the biggest issue I have is that my layout is built right under an old walnut tree and I have literally been bombarded with walnuts! They stick to the track and if I don't clear them off they become a guaranteed derailment!

Also with walnuts you get these long leaf sticks that cover the ground (and also cause derailments!). In this respect I can't wait for the snow to finish off the walnuts!









Rich


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

While we can often have some decent mild fall weather, I prefer to put everything away after our Thanksgiving (mid October here in Canada), along with my usual yard/garden fall cleanup/check out the snow blower rather than waiting until things start to freeze up. 


Where I live we are in a valley and easily get several feet of snow...lots of ski resorts nearby...but thankfully occasional (I hope) mid winter thawing helps reduce the snowbanks! It can also get pretty cold at times in January/February... -20F or so. Brrr. Block heater weather for the vehicles!
I have a ground level layout and mostly because of animals etc I bring any structures inside for the winter and clean them and repair, such as a wood bridge that broke a strut when a fox tried standing on it.... The track stays, but I bring in my switches... which I have mounted on plywood and just lift them out, wash them clean them, store them and they're ready for spring. For me it's not a big job as I do not have a lot of switches. I used to leave them out and just covered them and that worked well but I am still faced with doing spring cleaning so I prefer to do it in the fall. I also plow a pathway around the yard in the winter for access to my well pump shed and other sheds etc and put reflective driveway pole markers in the ground around key areas adjacent to the layout to avoid my stomping or snowblowing (!) any track under the snow. 


Gary


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting this one up, Val and I were debating on whether or not to pack up the train since this is our first winter of having a layout set up. She said to bring it all in and I say leave it out to run it once in a while. Yesterday we got our first snow here in The metro area of Denver and it was mostly wet stuff. I know certain buildings will be brought in once they are built after next summer runs. But everything thing else will pretty much stay out, I hide the loco and tender in the tunnel for coverage until we get a building built to store it in. Someday I hope to have a rotary for clearing snow. Thinking of building my own plow out of 20ga. steel when I get some time. 

Sean & Val


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

*Still fighting the walnuts!* We have picked up 8 complete yard bags (from Lowes) of walnuts off from the track and surrounding area. I ALMOST would trade you the walnut tree for a deer!







I guess you can kind of think of our back yard as Armaggedon (you know, with the meteors) for large scale.

I am getting ready to run some of the trains in the winter (at least I am going to give it a shot!)

Rich


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

At a Boy!!!







O ya don't forget to take pics!


----------

